# Alicia Fox Megathread: The Foxy Floridian



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Underrated in every conceivable way.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm loving these individual appreciation threads lately. Hopefully Brie gets one soon. And yeah Foxy is pretty overlooked.










:ai


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

the old WWE Women's title reused?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

:mj2


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I approve of this thread (Y)


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

I approve.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Love me some Foxy! Such a shame to see what WWE have reduced her too.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I rate this thread:








/10


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Why is she so underrated ? She's beautiful, tall, has a great body, and she can pull off very good matches when given the time and opportunity (most of her NXT matches, the mini feud she had with Natalya on Superstars)


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Thought it'd be appropriate to post this quote here seeing as I thought it was pretty rad:



PimentoSlice said:


> Whenever I see someone comment about Alicia Fox and how she's worthless or needs to be fired, I instantly know that person has not been watching her matches very closely, if at all. When I see Alicia is going to have a match on Superstars or Main event, I know I'm gonna see a super stiff/athletic bout. It's a shame people still have this perception of her sucking after all these years because she has improved greatly since she was Divas Champion. Sure Alicia will botch a move here or there, but for the most part she's extremely crisp and is willing to take a beating as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Gotta give Alicia some credit for not stopping everything when Kharma injured her shoulder with the clothesline at 4:39, like for example Sin Cara did when he botched a move.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

:westbrook2


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

I can't believe a thread of this gorgeous diva just recently started.
She's been around since 2009 I think, and this forum is older than that.

Yes Alicia Fox deserves more appreciation by us (Y)


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Alicia Fox's sister originally trained to wrestle too as Caylee Turner and featured in TE '11 and was the last female wrestler to hold the FCW women's title when it was rebranded as NXT.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Jerichoholic62 said:


> Gotta give Alicia some credit for not stopping everything when Kharma injured her shoulder with the clothesline at 4:39, like for example Sin Cara did when he botched a move.


Here's BETTER quality (not full)


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

:wall


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Which one :laugh:


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Alicia Fox gets a 10/10 in the looks department, seriously. <3


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Klunderbunker (Jan 8, 2013)

Yup. Alicia Fox is super fine in my book.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Few months into Alicia's OVW debut this is her first OVW women's title match against the champion Beth Phoenix - 3 days short of 9years ago (21 Oct 2006) the day after her Gauntlet match victory that went unrecognised.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Family


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Alicia the wild fox






WWE Inbox


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Hate what she has done to her hair, like seriously WTF Foxy?


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

I think she manages to pull it off really well much like Rihanna did when she went that style awhile back


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

:mj


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

spikingspud said:


>


:banderas


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I know a few people aren't too fond of it but I love the new hair.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Klunderbunker (Jan 8, 2013)

She is gorgeous


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

TD flashback (literally)


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

:ai :kobe4 :westbrook2


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

:lmao


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Hottest black chick in WWE history imo.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Not a fan of her new black hair


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Hope she break with Bellas soon. Too good to be sidekick. And too good to be jobber either.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

why the pause??


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Alicia's sister Christine cheerleading


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

wearing a Lass Kicker shirt


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

GetDown said:


>


Awesome video post, this is what goes unnoticed by many of a wrestler who gets labelled yet this type of work they do is much more valuable.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## mikegallow (Jan 16, 2016)

> https://mega.nz/#F!LIV0lbgR!2Odkm8tRCalrjQueZ2imHQ


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

What a fantastic photo, Foxxy showing her creative artistry here for sure.


----------



## Newlock (Oct 5, 2015)

She got a 100 percent more attractive since getting down with the Bellas. She's looks really good now and stopped hiding her body with that skirt.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/47282892409/videos/10153900514362410/


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

Wonderful.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Pronoss said:


>


See she looks beyond incredible here. Not a fan of her current haircut though.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

light spoilt a great pic


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Is she still dating Barrett ?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Jerichoholic62 said:


> Is she still dating Barrett ?


Nope. On this season of Total Divas that just ended, she was dating an older fellow that wasn't in the business.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

I miss Foxy where the fuck has she disappeared to?


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Would like to have had her on Smackdown.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Man, so little love for Foxxy


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Is she retired? I just noticed that she is in the alumni section on WWE.com now


----------

